# Smuggs - 4/5/14



## BackLoafRiver (Mar 28, 2014)

Looks like I am going to be at Smugg's next Saturday with a buddy. Anyone planning on being around?


----------



## MadMadWorld (Mar 28, 2014)

I'll probably be up there for at least one of those days.


----------



## Savemeasammy (Mar 28, 2014)

"Planning".  Yes.  


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## jaysunn (Mar 30, 2014)

Did Smuggs ccatch any of that snow?  3 maybe 6 @ the peak?  Is it true that Smuggs is very family oriented, meaning no bars and such?  Never been.


Thanks,
jaysunn


----------



## BackLoafRiver (Mar 31, 2014)

jaysunn said:


> Did Smuggs ccatch any of that snow?  3 maybe 6 @ the peak?  Is it true that Smuggs is very family oriented, meaning no bars and such?  Never been.
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> jaysunn



They report 3" at the top.  It's a very "Vermont" vibe.  None of the shenanigans that is K or Stowe. The vibe is pretty cool...laid back and very family family friendly.  The place is broke up into 3 separate mountains....Morse (a nice beginner/ kid spot), Sterling, and Madonna.  Lots to ski with something for everyone.


----------



## dlague (Mar 31, 2014)

jaysunn said:


> Did Smuggs ccatch any of that snow?  3 maybe 6 @ the peak?  Is it true that Smuggs is very family oriented, meaning no bars and such?  Never been.
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> jaysunn



I will answer the bar question:

They have Black Bear Tavern at the base of Madonna and Sterling and Bootleggers on the Village Side.


----------



## MadMadWorld (Mar 31, 2014)

It's a big mountain with a small mountain vibe I would say


----------



## BenedictGomez (Mar 31, 2014)

MadMadWorld said:


> It's a big mountain with a small mountain vibe I would say



That's a great explanation.  They should market that.


----------

